# Things to occupy my mind



## NotSoRighteousRob

Not feeling real interested in a whole lot lately, can't even find things I want to buy, but to be fair I've never been a real materialistic guy. still it'd be nice to get excited about something. Physical things aren't really easy but I do plan on biking again soon once the weather stabilizes a bit more, so any other ideas I guess lemme know.


----------



## reyesaaronringo

sure,

- reading a confederacy of dunces by john toole; very funny!
-also reading letters anecdotes and essays by mark twain.
- looking to by a pair of fifth avenues in walnut-calf color from allen-edmonds. $295 for a pair of shoes but i hear they're worth it cause they last for ever and look great.
-i'm sewing all my torn clothes that i haven't gotten to.
-studying chess again. man there's a lot i forgot!
-watching the Lakers try and win it again this year. go Lakers!


----------



## roxtehproxy

Try knitting, I do it all the time.


----------



## saflobatonet

Make a playlist of your favourite songs and go for a drive. Just pick a direction and go.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

musics not really my thing.. but thanks


----------



## Solace

GoodReads.com <- let's go troll the **** out of this with Darity! Join our book-reading adventure and find some things to read.

Also you could help me start another website.

Or ... you could start a non-profit organization. That kind of thing keeps people busy. =D Maybe start a wiki for some aspect of life you want to improve throughout the world.

You could go built a life-size catapult (or trebuchet), or any of a number of awesome Greek inventions.

Or you could invade Poland before Russia does. Seriously, even Russia wouldn't see that coming.


----------



## HannibalLecter

Learn a language or three. That's what I do when I'm not working out, reading Stephen King, or on these sites.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

lol thanks, some of those are actually pretty tempting ideas, I take my first html class next semester to hopefully I'll have a better grasp on how to actually create and manage shit on the internet, as it is now I'd be rather useless probably


----------



## Sliad

Maybe give this a look. link

You might find a suggestion or two that you like.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

I liked this one "Calmly have a nervous breakdown"

too bad I already hit my quota this month :laughing:


----------



## Kymlee

RighteousRob said:


> Not feeling real interested in a whole lot lately, can't even find things I want to buy, but to be fair I've never been a real materialistic guy. still it'd be nice to get excited about something. Physical things aren't really easy but I do plan on biking again soon once the weather stabilizes a bit more, so any other ideas I guess lemme know.



wellllll. Do you enjoy helping people, or spending time on projects?

I know a few people who have picked up event planning, or volunteering for various non profits and it really gave them a sense of purpose. Maybe there's a cause you're passionate about, or that strikes you as something interesting?

perhaps a local library, or maybe volunteer firefighter.... some kind of class, 
maybe arts and crafts? Or, if you like writing, maybe an autobiography, or a novel?

:happy:


----------

